

3 Ways to Squash Burnout and Boost Productivity - joelle
https://news.layervault.com/stories/29145

======
greenyoda
This is pure blogspam, just a link to an article on another blog. Original
article:

[http://blog.pickcrew.com/squash-burnout-boost-
productivity/](http://blog.pickcrew.com/squash-burnout-boost-productivity/)

------
oidar
Is there a link doesn't require registration?

